# $22,000 whitetail buck poached in Texas



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is the story...https://texomashomepage.com/content/fulltext/?cid=24791

Here is some better pics of the rack. Wow. https://www.texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/2885228/Re_Lucy_Park_Deer

This scumbag needs the book thrown at him. Unemployment, jail time and the full fine still wouldn't be enough, IMO.

Mods-Thanks for moving this.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2008)

wow! I hope they pay the fine.......$22000 the value of the deer.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

you think people would have more sense than that. i'd venture to say thats not the first deer they've takin from that park


----------



## switchback (Dec 7, 2008)

Just idiots! Shooting deer in a public park priceless! Usually they call these poachers ..hunters. Can't believe they didn't in this case but glad they got it right.

While I was back home in Tn. for thanksgiving I heard on the news that a guy was hunting in town (bartlett) with a high powered rifle (all illegal) and accidentally shot and killed a guy that was working in his yard.


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

What roasts me are the guys that drive up and down fire roads waiting for something to jump so they can shoot. Poachers stink.


----------



## natetrack (Dec 9, 2008)

These guys are complete idiots. I hate poachers, they make legitimate hunters look bad and just give the animal rights folks more fuel for their fire. 

I say if you are in your truck you are not hunting. Get out and walk like the rest of us, and please don't hunt in town. #-o


----------

